

Ask HN: How do you deal with bottom feeders and undesirables?   - diminium

Sometimes they are good in giving insight on the direction a site should go but most of the time they want your site to go to a direction you don't want it to.<p>How do you deal with these guys without destroying your site's reputation for openness?  Any good examples out there?<p>This is especially important if your creating a website that is for all ages.  This group of people can be anywhere from spammers to people who use your site to buy/sell gold (you know those commercials) by just walking the grey area.  They can also be those people who's main goal in life is to completely disrupt the community your trying to create.
======
ScottWhigham
I'm finding it very difficult to really understand the question and how it
relates to your text/comments. Are you talking about trolls? Or spammers? Or
both? There's a ton of info on the web about both.

------
bkyan
This board actually has fairly elaborate scoring mechanisms for dealing with
trolls and other undesirables. You might wish to research what they are doing.

